# Moving to Majorca!



## whatsitallabout (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello - I have been to majorca before and am considering moving there this summer for good. I am a multiskilled person and have a few ideas listed below;

I'd like to find work, in a spa or somewhere like that and am looking to introduce myself to potential employers as well as direction with private clients who like or need Reflexology treatment .... (foot massage/illness relief).

I am also competent in aspects of managing households/events/catering/staff and have a Degree in Hospitality Management. My current position is with an excellent Financial investment company assisting the traders with breakfast, lunch and all ordering and preparing of food and service aswell as administration (and thankfully no were not feeling the economic problems)  I would also consider working for an individual or couple in their home or on a yacht. 

Could anyone help in that area? Whatever the outcome Id like to search for info on one bed apartments with pools......and what would need to be done to take my car with me which would have to be re-registered, is that right?

I know i have alot to do with residency etc but Id like to begin my journey here as Im sure the forum is very helpful. Thank you X


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

You don't say where you are now. 

1) Spain is probably the WORST affected county in the EU right now by the current "crisis". That and Eire.

Unemployment IS high and IS soaring. Unless you are FLUENT in Spanish you will be WELL down on the "likely to find work" list. Majorca is FULL of bilingual (in reality Trilingual as they speak Castellaño and Mallorquin) folk - I know many (local and ex-pat) are in fact fine in English and German too as well as Spanish. I met a guy who does some boat cleaning on the island last May. He's a Norwegian married to a Spanish lady. Spoke 5 languages. 

Given the current expected rise in unemployment to 16% or more - the sectors being hit those of construction and services/tourism - well you get my point. 

Right now the way to find work is have a skill set and or qualifications that is/are RARE. The sort of thing you mention is fairly well covered I suspect. IF I WERE IN YOUR SHOES - I'D MAKE SURE YOU HAVE WORK BEFORE LEAVING. Also I hope you have realistic expectations of Salary. It wont be high. Here in the area I live in - the local Spa pays masseurs just under 1000Euros/month. The Traditional Thai Masseur (he's a guy) gets a bit more. And yes they're all qualified with certificates. 

2) If you have a RHD (UK) car - why bother bringing it?. Sell in the UK and buy one here. An RHD car will be almost impossible to sell later here. Unless it's something "cherished" it is not worth the bother (or cost). 

Also what size car is it? - Parking (as you probably know) CAN be an issue - I've Spanish friends on the island - and they all drive smaller cars than (they say) they'd have on the mainland. 

If it's LHD - might be worth doing. But depends if you expect to lose a lot selling at home. 

3) Accommodation - There I cant help - Sorry.


----------



## whatsitallabout (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello Chris

Thank you for that information which ill also take on board. Im sure you may think that my work is common but sometimes people find it hard to get good quality people around them in hospitality, however its something i could use to help me along the way. Im not sure if youre aware of what foot reflexology is but it is also a healthcare therapy which could allow me to find work in clinics and hospitals, elderly residents the list is endless.

Im not looking for a large salary my partner and I cope pretty well, and I have always been pretty lucky. 

I look forward to hearing from other members


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

whatsitallabout said:


> Im sure you may think that my work is common but sometimes people find it hard to get good quality people around them in hospitality, however its something i could use to help me along the way. Im not sure if youre aware of what foot reflexology is but it is also a healthcare therapy which could allow me to find work in clinics and hospitals, elderly residents the list is endless.


Don't get me wrong I'm NOT doubting your professionalism.

But the point is that the Spanish in general are if anything OVER SCHOOLED - It's not uncommon to find Doctors etc doing cleaning jobs. And fighting to get them. I know the local Spa interviewed 200 persons approx for 3 positions. All with diplomas - unless you had degree you did not even get seen. Here where I am all you need to speak currently is Spanish. Mallorca is FULL of qualified experts in hotels etc - as for ages it was seen as the gravy line sector.

You will not get a job offer in a state hospital UNLESS you are fluent in Spanish. END OF STORY.

This means private care centres (for expats) and these are staring to take hits (here anyway) as more and more cancel private health insurance (this intel from my dentist on Tuesday this week). 

Your idea of being an "on board" butler or similar COULD work, but you'll need to be either LUCKY or make some good network contacts. If they person in question is not resident - there's a fair chance they'll bring their normal butler with them. My cousin takes his from the UK to Monaco every year and has also invited his to retire in Greece with them.

I work in a town hall, and the town mayors driver will be off for 4 months this year (with his wife) as on board staff for a wealthy local landowner "doing" the Med on a yacht.

But the driver has a second job and is renowned locally as an excellent "waiter" as well as being a better than passable cook (guess who owns the restaurant! - yup the Med cruiser). His wife cleans for a living - so we know her job on ship. He's been told he'll need to learn some English for when he has guests on board. His wife already can speak English. 

See where I'm going? - Spain is still VERY much a country where contacts matter more than qualifications. If you're good at networking, Mallorca is small so it's easy to make contacts - but the competition is also much more plentiful. 

Now if you were qualified as a baker - I know a bakery in Inca that ALWAYS wants good reliable staff. Eventually staff find a cushy job somewhere else via a friend of a friend and clear off.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd only re-iterate what Chris says but I do have a couple of contacts there that might be able to help. One is in the hotel industry (AND owns an estate agency) whilst the other one is in the health and wellness sector. PM me and I'll let you have their emails. 

If you can live on nothing for 18 months/ 2 years please come if not please think very very carefully if you are walking away from a well-paid position.


----------



## shorty75 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi i am thinking of moving to north east Mallorca(pollenca area).
I have been many times on holiday and love the island, i am a classically trained chef with over 15yrs experience.
Having just left the armed forces(Royal Navy) i am seriously considering moving there permantly.
I am aware of economic climate,but surely having experience as a seaman and being a chef, there must still be work there in these industries??

i am just having trouble finding a website where i can search all these with hundreds of fake agency adds coming up. 
Do you have any ideas where to look??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shorty75 said:


> Hi i am thinking of moving to north east Mallorca(pollenca area).
> I have been many times on holiday and love the island, i am a classically trained chef with over 15yrs experience.
> Having just left the armed forces(Royal Navy) i am seriously considering moving there permantly.
> I am aware of economic climate,but surely having experience as a seaman and being a chef, there must still be work there in these industries??
> ...



I can only suggest that you look thru the local Mallorca newspapers on line, or find hotels, restaurants etc in the area on line and e-mail your CV?



Jo xxx


----------

